# Could a chocolate pill prevent heart attacks and strokes?



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-containing-healthy-nutrients-goes-trial.html


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 20, 2014)

What is wrong with just chocolate? So much more fun...


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> What is wrong with just chocolate? So much more fun...



Did you read the article, Viv?

A major study is being launched to see whether the nutrients in dark chocolate can help prevent heart attacks and strokes.
Research has already shown that cocoa flavanols taken as pills can improve blood pressure, cholesterol levels and the body’s use of insulin.
_*However the nutrients are often destroyed in the processing of making chocolate.*_


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 20, 2014)

I will take the risk Gael!

Why is it that advice changes every week; did you see the article in the Mail the other day, which was 10 things to do to stay healthy?

Eat butter, drink red wine, eat chocolate, etc, I felt so much better?


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I will take the risk Gael!
> 
> Why is it that advice changes every week; did you see the article in the Mail the other day, which was 10 things to do to stay healthy?
> 
> Eat butter, drink red wine, eat chocolate, etc, I felt so much better?



You're preachin to the choir here with me, a chocoholic.:lol:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

Yep, the ingredients in cocoa have long been known to be beneficial, but without the sugar . . . well, that's just a bitter pill to swallow...


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Yep, the ingredients in cocoa have long been known to be beneficial, but without the sugar . . . well, that's just a bitter pill to swallow...



Tell me about it. I've been taking dark chocolate for it's benefits. It's bitter but it eases my chocolate cravings anyway.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

Gael said:


> Tell me about it. I've been taking dark chocolate for it's benefits. It's bitter but it eases my chocolate cravings anyway.



Once, as a kid . . . oh, how many tales begin as such . . .  spotted my mom's baking chocolate in a cupboard, grabbed some and learned all about REAL cocoa . . . !!!  Bleah.


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Once, as a kid . . . oh, how many tales begin as such . . .  spotted my mom's baking chocolate in a cupboard, grabbed some and learned all about REAL cocoa . . . !!!  Bleah.



OH yeah, pooey!:uncomfortableness: Well, thankfully you overcame the trauma to go on to chocolate candy bars and other wonders.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

Gael said:


> OH yeah, pooey!:uncomfortableness: Well, thankfully you overcame the trauma to go on to chocolate candy bars and other wonders.



People who know I love chocolate will often give me some run-of-the-mill stuff and I'm politely thankful.  But, we're talkin' REAL chocolate, here.  The good stuff!


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

That Guy said:


> People who know I love chocolate will often give me some run-of-the-mill stuff and I'm politely thankful.  But, we're talkin' REAL chocolate, here.  The good stuff!



A chocoholic knows the real deal!!

http://www.choccywoccydoodah.com/shop.html?___store=default


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2014)

Gael.....you know how a big dog drools when it sees something to eat? Looking at your pics, well, I can't read my screen anymore.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Gael.....you know how a big dog drools when it sees something to eat? Looking at your pics, well, I can't read my screen anymore.



Poor fella! Get out that Windex!layful:


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 22, 2014)

_More info on the Choccy we all love_

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ocoa-natural-drug-reduces-blood-pressure.html


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks, Jill! I have been using dark chocolate more recently because of it's benefits. I still prefer milk but I'm sticking to it.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

Dark, dark, dark and more dark.  YUM!


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 22, 2014)

_Bit of info on White chocolate_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_chocolate


----------

